# Looking for a Lip balm recipe



## jdesq (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd like to try to make some lip balm for the family- anyone have a tried and true recipe.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

This is what we use. Personally, I like a little more beeswax to make it more firm since I keep the tube in my pocket and it is warm when I use it. My wife likes this one (so that is what we do) since she keeps it in her purse and it is cooler when she uses it. Also, she like the tins that she uses her finger to apply the balm.

*Lip Balm (15 Tubes)*


*26 Grams Sweet Almond Oil*
*16 Grams Shea Butter*
*10 Grams Cocoa Butter*
*12 Grams Beeswax*


*4 Vitamin E tablets*


*1 Tsp Peppermint Flavoring Oil*


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's mine:
.75 -.80 oz beeswax
2.1 oz almond oil
3 vit E capsules
smidge of honey (a few drops)
choice of essential oil
peppermint 12 drops
wintergreen or tea tree 15 drops
warm over low heat mix well add essential oil at the end and mix again
pour into containers
makes about 16 .15 oz tubes


----------



## jdesq (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you both! I can't wait to round up the ingrediants and try this.


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

A tip that I found really helpfull is to put a teaspoon in the freezer before you make the lipbalm. Then you can stick it in the the hot mixture and get an idea of its stiffness, if its too stiff add some oil, too loose add some more wax. I also use some coconut oil in mine which gives it a great silky feel.


----------

